# 2000 golf gti vr6 pls help



## Tinkervr6 (Apr 9, 2015)

Ok I went to start my car this morning the idle usually sits at 1000 rpms but it slowly started climbing without me on the gas and then after it hit 2500 it got louder and I shut it off I wouldn't kick down stepping on the gas real quick so I didn't want to blow the engine. It's a 5 speed. The car couldn't even make it threw the turn on cycle to let the dummy lights do there job and yell stop .. Yah it yells at me accross the screen kinda amazing but tells me when ****s not right.. Any ideas really could use help.


----------

